# Adopting children while in the CF



## Shaynelle (3 May 2005)

Is there anyone here willing to share their story of adopting a child while they or their spouse was employed by the CF?  My husband and I are just starting to look into it, but I would appreciate very much having someone who's been thru the process and doesn't mind answering a few questions I have.

Feel free to PM me if you would rather not post to the board.

Thank you!

Shaynelle


----------



## GIJANE (4 May 2005)

Not myself personally but i know of a couple who adopted, i could ask her if she would share her story (and email) if you like, he is a Sgt, she is a SAHM.

Jane


----------



## Shaynelle (5 May 2005)

Thanks Jane!  I just pm'd you.

Shaynelle


----------



## thehammer2001 (8 May 2005)

Hello,

My wife is going to tell you a bit:

Hello,

You had pm'd me on CMF and I will tell you a little about how it has been going for us. It totally depends on where and how you are adopting if it is private then what ever the mother feels is a good home is fine. If you adopt through Social services which is free and all costs are covered, you will be fine with DH being int he services. They just really want to know what kond of support services are there for youa nd your children, hoe you are going to offer them help when they are missing "daddy". They do recommend that if he can take paterity leave for a bit he does to gain the bond and trust needed in an adoption situation. Also there is alot more paper work involved in the approval process seeing as they need to have a report from teh MP's as well as RCMP and at times the MP shacks can take awhile at completeing that paper work for you. But overall as long as you both attend the calls that are required and complete the home evaluation you will be fine. If may take you longer to complete the courses if your DH goes away alot, as we are still trying to complete them after 1yr but what can you do DH gets sent away he gets sent away its just parf of the course.


----------



## bossi (8 May 2005)

I know of two couples who've adopted "recently" - one Regular Force, the other Militia (they adopted a child from China, putting his frequent flyer pionts to good use ... chuckle).

Haven't heard any bad news from either of them, so I'm presuming things are working out for the best ...


----------

